# Computer heating room, case suggestion



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys... I recently upgraded my computer and got a cheap case because my other case was broken. I didn't think that a case would cause so much trouble for me, what it does is makes a really bad air flow in the computer and heats my room to extreme temperatures, and soon it is going to be hot in the house by itself, the computer will just make it even worse...

The thing that is probably causing my overheating of the room is not only the case but also the CPU fan... I got AMD Phenom II 955, and the stock cooler seems to be really bad.... So it is causing a lot of heat... My current case is AMD Elite 310..

Case, fans and CPU coolers aren't something I understand very well, I am more of a motherboard, CPU and gfx guy... My budget is about 130 dollars for a new case, CPU fan and quite fans.

I have a specific store where I buy stuff from so there it is:

CPU coolers:
CPU Cooling | Canada Computers

Cases:
Mid Towers | Canada Computers

Fans:
Case Fan | Canada Computers

Other info you might need is:
I have AMD 955 (AM3 Socket) and Corsair 750W PSU 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I use this Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN3 CM690 II Basic Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case case and it is very nice. There's nothing wrong with the stock heatsinks on the 955 as I use one and it keeps it cool with ease. I'm running mine at 3.8 ghz and as I type this it's running at 36c and at full load 51c.


----------



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yah I forgot to mention... the stock CPU was a really tight squeeze and I had to use an older one from AMD 925 which isn't built rly for 125W CPU... So I most definitely need a new CPU fan...


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The 955 comes with a pure copper base with 4 copper heat pipes and should be used with it. The 925 is a crappy aluminum heatsink and will not cool the 955 very well. What are your temps? Use this Core Temp to check while within Windows.


----------



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I have already decided to get a good CPU fan since the other CPU is already in use etc... SO which one would you suggest me using?


----------



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

I checked my temps, while Idle with WoW in the background its at ~62c


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

prodarkhunter said:


> I checked my temps, while Idle with WoW in the background its at ~62c


No good. Under a game load it will climb past 70c. Do you still have the one that came with the 955? I'm sure that it will somehow fit as their not that big. About the same size as what your using now.


----------



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried using the 955 one... but its on my brother's cpu now because no matter how hard I pushed it down, it wouldnt go in, and I don't want to crack my CPU, therefore I'd prefer to get a new one that will be a good fit on it, and cause no potential damage. Which CPU cooler would you suggest me for my case?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey I just noticed that you shop at Canada Computers. I buy all my parts there too. Small world! The reason why the stock 955 heatsink didn't go on is if the first latch isn't completely under the socket tab then the other side will not snap in, so it's good you stopped or you could have broke the sockets tab. This one Cooler Master V6 (RR-V6SV-22PR-R1) for Intel Socket LGA1366/1156/775 & AMD Socket AM3/AM2+/AM2 | Canada Computers works well with Amd, but it's fairly big.
Here's a review on it. COOLER MASTER V6 COOLER REVIEW | TWEAKNEWS


----------



## prodarkhunter (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok let's say I get that cooler or arctic cooling freezer (almost same price) and say I have a budget of around 130 where I'll need thermal paste and about 2 extremely quite fans which case would u choose? I don't like cooler master cases too much. (that comes down to let's say 70 dollar case) maybe 80 if the it's worth it


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What don't you like about CoolerMaster cases. It's the best cooling and roomiest case I've ever bought and I've bought quite a few. 

Antec Three Hundred Gaming Case ATX 3/0/(6) 2xUSB Audio (No PSU) | Canada Computers
Antec Two Hundred V2 Mid Tower Gaming Case | Canada Computers
Enermax T.B.SILENCE UCTB12A VR 120x120x25mm (800 - 1500 rpm) (10dBA) Twister Bearing Variable RPM Chassis Fan | Canada Computers


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

prodarkhunter said:


> Ok let's say I get that cooler or arctic cooling freezer (almost same price) and say I have a budget of around 130 where I'll need thermal paste and about 2 extremely quite fans which case would u choose? I don't like cooler master cases too much. (that comes down to let's say 70 dollar case) maybe 80 if the it's worth it


The Arctic cooler pro 7 (if that's what your looking at) is old. I lost 8C going from that to a CM V8, with a Q8200.

I agree with AMD man, what's there not to like about CM's cases? I have the antec 900 myself, but I've fiddled with enough cases at fry's to know what are good and bad...CM is good. There are some thing on this 900 that I'm just not fond of.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Antec either. Cooler Master makes some great cases at a reasonable price and they are built solid. I only buy CM's for builds now and people are liking them. They have great airflow and exhaust the heat very effectivly.


----------

